

GoForCrew - mishasund
http://www.goforcrew.com

======
mishasund
Hi Everyone!

We launched this service a few weeks ago and have gotten good traction so far.
We are freelancers ourselves and are trying to create a community for people
to connect easier. Would love any feedback you may have as we are both new to
the start up world and are searching for mentors along the way. Really
appreciate your thoughts/insight.

-GoForCrew

